# Custom Instrument Icon



## faxinger (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi, 

I guess I have a little understanding problem with instrument icons.
So when I build my own instrument I can choose in the instrument options which icon to use. These icons are from NI. But what if I want to use my own icon?

I know I could do it via script. On the other hand I know for example that ACID uses its own Icon. When I put an ACID.wav in Kontakt the icon changes automatically to "ACID".

Another case I saw yesterday: I had an AKAI-demo.nki This had an "AKAI" icon included.
The weird stuff about that is: I looked into this instrument, there was no script that could refer to an AKAI-icon. So How did they bring in their own icon without any script?.
The wallpaper had also no icon included? The Wav-file itself did not generate an AKAI icon as ACID does. There was also no resource container where the icon could be...

Any ideas?
Thank you


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 30, 2015)

You script the icon, yes. Use a 35x35 PNG file, put it in the Resources folder (read about it in KSP Reference), then do this:


```
on init
    set_control_par_str($INST_ICON_ID,$CONTROL_PAR_PICTURE,"icon_filename_here")
end on
```


AKAI, REX and other icons are built into Kontakt, you cannot select them manually, but they are there. They should still be overriden with above code.


----------



## faxinger (Sep 30, 2015)

EvilDragon said:


> You script the icon, yes. Use a 35x35 PNG file, put it in the Resources folder (read about it in KSP Reference), then do this:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




Thanks for quci answer. I think I did not explain clear enough what I mean: I know how to put in my own icon - that is not the point.

The point is: When I put in an ACID.wav file the ACID icon appears just in time when I place the wave file in Kontakt. So the Icon is called by Kontakt due the info of the metadata or file format of the ACID file. But the AKAI icon does not appear if I only place the AKAI.wav into Kontakt. And that is the point that confuses me. So where does Kontakt take the info from the AKAI.nki for the icon? When i place the AKAI.nki in Kontakt - the AKAI icon appears.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 30, 2015)

The file format icons are packed in Kontakt's executable. You cannot get to them via script, if that's what you mean.


----------

